# Super IIs - in four colors on ebay



## warnergt

Check this out. All four colors of Super IIs on eBay.
Rare Aurora AFX Super II HO Slot Car Can-Am Racer Prototype 4 Styles McLaren
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Aurora-AFX-Super-II-HO-Slot-Car-Can-Am-Racer-Prototype-4-Styles-McLaren-/161562756706

This would be the Holy Grail for Super II collectors, if real.
They look really, really good. Initially, I was very excited. Unfortunately, 
I’m not convinced they are genuine. Even the seller doesn’t vouch for 
their provenance. And the more I look, the more I doubt their 
authenticity.

The red and yellow look genuine.

The blue and white look very good but dubious. 

I compared the white body (exhibit a) to the Aurora advertisement 
(exhibit b), my body which I believe is real (exhibit c) and another 
person's body which I believe is real (exhibit d).

Here is what I make of the white. 
Good points:
1) Stripes are sharp as if done with a mask as Aurora would have done.
Bad points:
1) While the number font looks very close, the center peg of the number 
‘3’ seems too short. All 3 other examples agree with each other here.
2) The stripes appear too long on the back end. They go beyond the 
air dam opening. All 3 other examples agree with each other here.
3) The stripes seem too long on the nose. They go all the way to the 
front edge (this is better seen in a different picture in the ebay auction). 
The outside stripes in all 3 other examples are cropped at the the leading 
edges and don't touch the front edge of the body.
4) Nose air dam is blackened. All three other exhibits do not have 
this characteristic.










I compared the eBay blue body (exhibit e) to the Aurora advertisement (exhibit f) 
and another person's body which I believe is real (exhibit g).

Here is what I make of the blue Super II. 
Good points:
1) Very closely resembles original.
Bad points:
1) Stripe outlines look a tiny bit rough. This does not appear to have been 
painted with a mask as Aurora would have done. Another photo of the 
underside appears to show that white paint was touched up by hand.
The other two examples do not show this problem.
2) Body number ‘1’ appears to have been placed too far toward the 
back of the car leaving a smaller gap between the number and the 
back edge white stripe.
The other two examples do not show this problem.
3) Nose air dam is blackened. Other exhibits do not have 
this characteristic.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

These are clones, the picture of the chassis they all have a mean green armature, the armature gear is brass, it should be steel, I think the idler gear is a stock AFX as well, Although they are very well done, just not original, 
Still Very nice cars

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Gotta have a SlotFax report these days...then I'm not sure I'd trust it... RM


----------



## zzziippyyy

Just clicked your link looks like they have been removed

This listing (161562756706=) has been removed, or this item is not available


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Its here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Aurora...161562756706?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item259de40662

Boosted


----------



## brownie374

Would make a great IROC class


----------



## GT40

Guys
Told the warden they looked pretty good but it's hard to believe someone would have all four in the same shape, you guys have a good eye for the detail.
I saw the strips and numbers but missed the Arm.
I just want to drive one, it would be so cool to make a few laps


----------



## warnergt

The wrong arm was obvious but, when I see white and blue bodies, I don't care about the armature. I can find another Quadralam armature. The blue and white bodies are ultra-mega-rare. It may be years before you see a real one and even longer before you get a chance to try to buy one. I saw a blue body with a piece broken off at the mounting pin and it still went for about $1000. That's why I am totally focused on the bodies.


----------



## Dragula

Aurora used a lot of editing on there advertising,but if you look close on the underside the masking and spray bleed are wrong for original,buyer beware.but wow do they look incredible all lined up!
Christian


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I am sure most of you who posted are following this auction, but just to share the interest the current price is $2550.00

Wow the clone market is well & alive

Boosted


----------



## Dragula

Attack of the clones.....
Christian


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> Attack of the clones.....
> Christian


wait until the poor buyer finds this out :freak::drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcardan

.....


----------



## warnergt

I estimate that building a correct Super II chassis can be done for about $125-$200 (by the way, none of the four chassis in the auction have the correct [and expensive] armature).
A nice red or yellow body is maybe another $60-$75.
So, a correct red or yellow car is in the $175-$250 range.

The trick is the white/red and blue/clear bodies. They are virtually unobtainable. You would have to reproduce them.

So my estimate to build four correct clones is:
Red car: $200
Yellow car: $200
White car: $150 plus reproduce body
Blue car: $150 plus reproduce body
----------------------------------
Total: $700 plus cost of two reproduced bodies.

Given what is in this auction, I would deduct at least $50 from each car because they lack the correct Quadralam armatures. So, I would say the value there is about $500 plus the value of the two reproduction bodies (perhaps $50 to $100 each). In other words, I would say the value there is in the $600-$800 range.

This is just my opinion. They may be worth more to you. I love Super IIs and I watch them pretty closely.


----------



## warnergt

Some other notes:
1) I see a high bid of $12,000.00 was retracted. Presumably, it was meant to be $1,200.00. But, from what Boosted-Z71 says, that did reveal that the current high bidder has bid $2,500.00.
2) The current high bidder has 0 feedback and has bid on nothing but this item in the last 30 days. He may be legit but these types of bidders always make me suspicious. Is this someone who is genuinely interested in the cars or is it an account created to drive up the auction price?


----------



## mr_aurora

Does anyone here know the buyer. I do not really care for the bidding manipulation on something such as this auction. There are lots of warnings in the sellers info about the cars so it really would be difficult to fault him. I do have all four of those cars as they came from the factory and the descriptions were well pointed out on this thread.


----------



## SCJ

I had a thread going elsewhere on this site about these....they are very well done and some of the best I've seen, but they are fakes.

I am surprised at all of the work that went into them though....note the gear plates are grey (original is black)....but someone took the time to put the nubs on the back of the gear plates just like the original.....now that is detail. If a legit bid......I bet the seller is happy!

I have several clear bodies, anyone got a airbrush? 


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Boosted-Z71

As for the painting, I am sure I could paint them, but I can never get the clarity on stripes / multi-colors like they did on the blue car. I assume you would use a typical RC lexan paint for everything, any ideas on how to mask for success like they did on these? Tape, from my experience wont cut it, maybe some laser cut adhesive masks? I have done some impressive clones but this one would top them all. 

I have 3 of the Super II's, except the blue one, & that blue clear car is killer, I have all the correct parts and a clear body, but not sure I can get the paint down on it like they did, as that body has a ton of detail in it, even with its minor issues.

Boosted


----------



## Backlash

Boosted, 

There is a liquid mask that is available for Lexan bodies, that you paint on the body, and then cut out and remove the portion that you wish to paint..

There are also some very talented RC body painters out there that I am sure that could reproduce these bodies will very little effort, and with the only risk being that they may be better than the factory bodies..


----------



## Piz

Boosted-Z71 said:


> As for the painting, I am sure I could paint them, but I can never get the clarity on stripes / multi-colors like they did on the blue car. I assume you would use a typical RC lexan paint for everything, any ideas on how to mask for success like they did on these? Tape, from my experience wont cut it, maybe some laser cut adhesive masks? I have done some impressive clones but this one would top them all.
> 
> I have 3 of the Super II's, except the blue one, & that blue clear car is killer, I have all the correct parts and a clear body, but not sure I can get the paint down on it like they did, as that body has a ton of detail in it, even with its minor issues.
> 
> Boosted


Tamiya makes a rice paper masking tape in different widths , combined with the right mix of paint and sprayed on dry and youll get super crisp clean lines everytime .


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks for the paint tips, I am going to check both of them out 

Boosted


----------



## slotcardan

......


----------



## RjAFX

warnergt said:


> Some other notes:
> 1) I see a high bid of $12,000.00 was retracted. Presumably, it was meant to be $1,200.00. But, from what Boosted-Z71 says, that did reveal that the current high bidder has bid $2,500.00.
> 2) The current high bidder has 0 feedback and has bid on nothing but this item in the last 30 days. *He may be legit but these types of bidders always make me suspicious. Is this someone who is genuinely interested in the cars or is it an account created to drive up the auction price?*


ChaChing


----------



## warnergt

Another virtually identical reproduction white/red Super II has shown up on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161569329200

I'm pretty sure that this seller paints slot car bodies. It seems odd that he would claim not to know if this body is custom painted or not.


----------



## warnergt

Yet another reproduction blue/clear Super II on ebay from the same seller with the reproduction white/red Super II.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161569601811


----------



## Bubba 123

warnergt said:


> Yet another reproduction blue/clear Super II on ebay from the same seller with the reproduction white/red Super II.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161569601811


looked up his negative (10 active/listed) feedbacks...
FLAGS-UP!!!!
on someone who MOSTLY sells slot car related & "Vintage" toys....

Bubba 123


----------



## Super G Man

*Super II's*

I bought a bunch of SG+ bodies from this seller last year. In our conversation he advised that he used to paint bodies for Riggen and BSRT on the side. He has had concourse cars in the past also (I don't know what that is) He is widely known as a painter of bodies


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Read the auction description closely, this is for a body only, no chrome driver/cockpit, no chassis etc, the White / red one is @ $138 already.

Boosted


----------



## warnergt

This reproduction body sold for $418.63.



warnergt said:


> Yet another reproduction blue/clear Super II on ebay from the same seller with the reproduction white/red Super II.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161569601811


----------



## warnergt

This reproduction body sold for $202.50.



warnergt said:


> Another virtually identical reproduction white/red Super II has shown up on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161569329200
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this seller paints slot car bodies. It seems odd that he would claim not to know if this body is custom painted or not.


----------



## slotcardan

.....


----------



## super8man

There's a green one, a pink one, and a USA one up for auction now. Very nice looking paint jobs.


----------



## jay xxxx

*back in the soup*

hello everybody :wave: my friend sent me this link and after looking through it , I must reply.. first off I didn't paint any of the super ii bodies I have listed....I could paint them but again I didn't paint those . they truly were in a box I bought back in 2011.. we had bought a house and I was out looking for furnishings and what not when I came across the box of slot cars stuff at a sale.. by then I was out of racing and painting but I grabbed it because of the super ii stuff..it went into the basement with all the other slot car stuff until last year when I started putting things on ebay . after selling over 1000 slot cars this year I was down to the super ii box.. I really wasn't sure if the bodies were custom or not. a lot of stuff painted by manufactures back in the day were not that great... I remember when I painted the riggen cars , ron didn't want them perfect . he said that's how all the manufactures did it .. the bodies seem to be painted in the right order of colors so I didn't want to shoot myself in the foot by saying that they "were" custom painted . I really didn't know..
since then I have learned a lot about these cars and will make sure going forward that all listings will say custom painted or not....thanks a lot for all the help


----------



## GT40

xxxx
What a find, once in a life time kind of thing
Glad you posted that's a nice up front type thing to do.
Hope you will stick around there maybe more questions.
Enjoy the forum
gt40


----------



## Gerome

Here is a real Super II and the seller has no problem point out the fakes ones that have already sold in the last couple of weeks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...321653509993?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ae40b0f69


----------



## asennafan

Man, that's a good post. Those four cars were clearly fakes and I can't believe the money paid for them. It's just like the stupid prices people are paying for chrome-stripped cars that the sellers more than likely know are just chrome-stripped but neglect to mention that in their ad.


----------



## Bill Hall

Wanna get really cornfuzzed?

Lets not forget that one of the worlds finest resin casters produced a run of Super ll gear plates, in the correct color, complete with tabs.

Ya gotta bite them like a doubloon in order to taste the difference.

Yarrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## rdm95

Gerome said:


> Here is a real Super II and the seller has no problem point out the fakes ones that have already sold in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...321653509993?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ae40b0f69


"THE MASTER IS ABOUT TO TEACH,SIT BACK AND ENJOY" lol


----------



## Dragula

rdm95 said:


> "THE MASTER IS ABOUT TO TEACH,SIT BACK AND ENJOY" lol


Read through the questions people asked him about his,the majority of super II's have gray rear driven gears yet if you look at the carded rear gear service piece,its black.Just one of those things I suppose.
Christian


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## Dragula

Very true dan,actually the super II was a flop,it got its butt handed to it by the guys running a homemade pan AFX chassis.
Christian


----------



## super8man

Now there's a blue one on there saying it's a fresh paint. So basically, there is no possibility of finding a trues original unless you happen to buy it from some yard sale. They sure do look cool. But yeah, they really aren't worth running compared to most modern offerings and that would include a modern Fray car! LOL.


----------



## jay xxxx

yep that's right the car was junk!! it was built to beat up on the riggen slot car with no success. then the afx mt car came out and wiped out all the super ii stuff... this is why they are so collectable. they only made a small amount. Its a real easy car to collect because there were only four of them made.. how many t-jets have you guys collected? hundreds maybe thousands. Now put all original parts in them!! 
the reason why you cant find them with motors is because they burned up and were junk. they didn't last that long unless you really knew your stuff. Most racers stuck to the riggen.. also the reason the black plates are rare is because kids would want to race their pretty hard body so they would break the tabs on the plate so the chassis would snap into stock hard body cars!!

I really love the whole brass war era. I cant believe it took that long (1975) to figure out to lighten the car and let the magnets do all the work.. now we live in the magnet war era.
I ve been doing a lot of research on the super ii since digging the stuff out a couple weeks ago. each part is just as collectable as the next with the motors and plates being the hardest to find.. that's what makes them fun. I ve seen guys loose their minds because they found a pair of shoes with original braid.. or a pair of brush springs!! accept for the motors and plates all the parts are out there. they maybe hiding but they are there. lots of parts that racers or collectors of other cars don't even know what they have or what they are worth just sitting in junk piles all over the world....

I can hear all the masses running to the basement now !!!


----------



## Dragula

Galinko and I had long discussions over the original quads I have in the header cards,we both agreed(after I fried a few drag racing) that if you want and have to run the mythical quadralam,get one wound.I also do old vintage guitars and what people don't realize is that old Formvar enamel wire BREAKS!It breaks on guitars that have only a minute amount of current and its quantified when your on 24 volts and spinning the bejebus out of the poor thing.save a quad today,race a 2 lam.


----------



## jay xxxx

super8man, from what ive been told , the blue and the white ones were given out to a handful of shops and distributers.. even if you were a top seller you still might not have gotten one of these.. very very rare..... so you probably wont find one at a sale unless it was painted by a hobbyist like I did. I still bet there are guys out there that even want a fake one because they no they will never get a real one. plus they can fool all their friends


----------



## swamibob

jay xxxx said:


> super8man, from what ive been told , the blue and the white ones were given out to a handful of shops and distributers.. even if you were a top seller you still might not have gotten one of these.. very very rare..... so you probably wont find one at a sale unless it was painted by a hobbyist like I did. I still bet there are guys out there that even want a fake one because they no they will never get a real one. plus they can fool all their friends


I'd love to find someone doing a repop version of the two bodies. I want to use them on my new gravity racers. :thumbsup:

tom


----------



## jay xxxx

if you got the bodies I will paint a set for ya...look up super ii on ebay I have the only set I painted for auction going on right now


----------



## Dragula

Jay I would love to have a standard yellow body done,I have a box full of NOS bodies so I can send you a few.
Christian


----------



## jay xxxx

sounds great .:thumbsup:. call or text 330-447-8894


----------



## Dragula

Packaged shipped out priority on Wednesday.
Christian


----------



## jay xxxx

:thumbsup:


----------



## jay xxxx

completed and shipped..:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Cant wait to have a nice body for my spare chassis.thanks again.
Christian


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So you do nice lexan paint? I too may have a little something for you to do. If your into a trade maybe?? :dude:


----------



## jay xxxx

trade is always welcome....:thumbsup:

some interest include;

anything you would have bought from the hobby store in the early 70's to hop up your car, non-mag , riggen , dynabrute , cobramite , ect. also blue bagged super ii parts , afx tools or parts,, mainly odd ball stuff... I am a fan of the racing not the packaged cars. (everybody collects those).. I try to collect the parts in the package. my holy grail right now is the afx parts center that used to sit on the counter tops at the hobby stores.. or any other store display pieces
330-447-8894


----------



## Redwater slot

Negative thread....that turned positive:thumbsup::wave:and prosperous. Welcome


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

jay xxxx said:


> trade is always welcome....:thumbsup:
> 
> some interest include;
> 
> anything you would have bought from the hobby store in the early 70's to hop up your car, non-mag , riggen , dynabrute , cobramite , ect. also blue bagged super ii parts , afx tools or parts,, mainly odd ball stuff... I am a fan of the racing not the packaged cars. (everybody collects those).. I try to collect the parts in the package. my holy grail right now is the afx parts center that used to sit on the counter tops at the hobby stores.. or any other store display pieces
> 330-447-8894


Kool. I believe I have some blue bagged Super II stuff in stock lol!!!

Let me do some poking around this weekend and I'll give you a all when I'm up there in my attic/slot cave and see what we can work out. :wave:


----------



## jay xxxx

hey al , got the box today and all I can say is wow and thank you very much.. your box is on the way


----------



## jay xxxx

anybody out there have information on a super III "black beauty" made by ag&g hobbies and electronics???


----------



## Dragula

jay did you e-mail me about my nos super II drivers?


----------



## jay xxxx

yep it was a text


----------

